# Using Plastic bucket to make soap



## PrincessMommy (May 4, 2012)

I have a 1 gallon plastic bucket from Wholesale Supplies Plus that previously had palm oil in it.  It's just the right size for mixing my oil/lye mixture and bringing it to trace.  It's sides are nice a high and it's not too big for my small batches (>2lbs).  It seems like the perfect match but is it too porous for repeated use?


----------



## IrishLass (May 4, 2012)

I would venture to guess that it should be fine, but check the recycle triangle on the bottom of the bucket to be sure. If you see HDPE #2 in the recycle traiangle, or PP #5, then it's safe to use.


IrishLass


----------



## PrincessMommy (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!  It has HDPE #2 on it.


----------



## majstor (May 5, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I would venture to guess that it should be fine, but check the recycle triangle on the bottom of the bucket to be sure. If you see HDPE #2 in the recycle traiangle, or PP #5, then it's safe to use.



Is there a plastic that is not safe to use?


----------



## IrishLass (May 5, 2012)

majstor said:
			
		

> Is there a plastic that is not safe to use?



Yes. The following plastcs are not alkali-resistant: 

-PETE (#1)
-Polystyrene (PS, #6)

IrishLass


----------



## majstor (May 5, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> majstor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was checking some data and it says that PS is alkali resistant, "1" is highest level of resistance







and here too

http://k-mac-plastics.net/data%20sheets ... stance.htm


----------



## IrishLass (May 5, 2012)

You are right about PS, majstor. Your info forced me to go back and re-check my notes and my 2 sources where I originally got my info (one of whom is a seasoned soaper whose soaping info I had come to trust over the years). Both of my sources specifically cautioned against using PS with lye, but when I looked at the info you posted which contradicted that, I decided to do a search on PS compatability with lye on my own. All the different charts I found backed up your sources, and now I am left scratching my head as to why my 2 sources would say to avoid PS with lye  :?: Hmmmm.

On further searching, I found out there are different grades of PS, one of which is a foamed form of PS (i.e styrofoam). And on even further searching, I found some posts on another soaping forum that cautioned against using styrofoam with raw soap- not because of the lye, mind you- but because the base oils in the raw soap, as well as FOs and EOs, can eat right through it.

So, from all of this, it looks like PS is lye-resistant, but not very solvent/acid resistant. 

As for PETE #1 (also from my same 2 sources), I have my own personal tale of woe to back up its incompatability with lye. About 3 years ago or so, I used a container made of PETE #1 in which to store my first ever masterbatched 50% lye solution. Within about a week or 2, the lye solution wore down the plastic to such an extent that it bore a hole right through the bottle near the bottom, causing my solution to leak out onto the floor. That was actually the incident that led me to my 2 sources listed in my first paragraph above.

Well, thank you majstor. Because of your diligence I learned something new today.   


IrishLass


----------



## majstor (May 6, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Well, thank you majstor. Because of your diligence I learned something new today.



Yes, one good deed every day   . Youre true about oils:

www.ineosstyrenics.net/media/pdf/tech-d ... stance.pdf



> Polystyrenes are classed as MODERATELY RESISTANT when contact may cause some visual surface effects
> such as crazing or discoloration.  Polystyrene resins are generally considered to be moderately resistant to the
> following:
> 
> ...



Ive got PS  cups fox mixing soaps. They are clear, like material for cd cases. Now Ive gonna wash them good and give them to my mother when i found some HDPE cups.


----------



## Jamison (Mar 5, 2015)

I was looking into having something 3D printed that will be used for soap. It seems as PLA (plant-based biodegradable plastic) wouldn't be ok, but perhaps ABS will be. 

I was told that it's more resistant than acrylic and I've seen acrylic used for soap applications. 

"ABS polymers are resistant to aqueous acids, alkalis, concentrated hydrochloric and phosphoric acids, alcohols and animal, vegetable and mineral oils, but they are swollen by glacial acetic acid, carbon tetrachloride and aromatic hydrocarbons and are attacked by concentrated sulfuric and nitric acids."


----------



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2015)

PrincessMommy said:


> I have a 1 gallon plastic bucket from Wholesale Supplies Plus that previously had palm oil in it.  It's just the right size for mixing my oil/lye mixture and bringing it to trace.  It's sides are nice a high and it's not too big for my small batches (>2lbs).  It seems like the perfect match but is it too porous for repeated use?



The buckets have a 5 in the triangle, at least mine do. I was wondering if these can be used.
They are great buckets!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2015)

I use the old buckets from oils and butters as my soap making buckets all the time without any problems...


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 7, 2015)

PS can also be more brittle that other plastics, so more prone to cracking or shattering if over flexed or dropped. 

Chemical resistance is important, but you also need to consider how brittle/ductile the plastic is. if it cracks during use, chemical resistance is futile. (pun intended) That's one of the problems with PETG containers -- they're great until they get flexed enough from simple use, and then they can form small cracks which lead to leaks. I also leery of using thin walled containers -- give me a nice sturdy bowl or bucket any day. 

Another tip -- Never use a separate bail handle (like you get on the 4 pound plastic lard pails) to pick up or carry a container with something nasty in it (soap batter, lye solution, stuff like that). Those handles are for light duty use and they can and do easily detach from the pail. Remove the handle to eliminate temptation, and pick the container up directly to be on the safe side.


----------



## Susie (Mar 7, 2015)

Absolutely they can be used!  I use empty lard buckets with the 5 in the triangle for making soap.  They work perfectly.


----------



## aeiou_- (Nov 22, 2016)

I want to use a plastic bucket for a larger batch of soap than my current pot can hold. I don't want to buy another pot, larger pots are expensive. 

I have a clean, brand new home depot orange 5 gallon bucket.. Would the orange color leave paint residue in my soap in reaction to the lye?


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 22, 2016)

It should be fine. I know some people here regularly soap in buckets. My only concern would be how hard is it going to be for you to wash it? Is your sink big enough?

BTW, you don't need a high quality pot to soap in. I got mine at Fred's Discount. the bottom is very thin - too thin to cook in, the only thing it's good for is boiling pasta or making soap.


----------



## aeiou_- (Nov 22, 2016)

I normally wash my pots in my tub anyways. Haha.

I was just concerned about the color of the bucket. I'm not a very chemistry oriented person, so I was worrying about the color of the bucket being bad for the soap. Buckets are so much cheaper though.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 22, 2016)

I prefer white hdpe #2 buckets for making soap, and have used some of the same buckets for at least 5 yrs. Up to the 2 gallon buckets will fit in my micro, which is how I melt my oils


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 22, 2016)

Susie said:


> Absolutely they can be used!  I use empty lard buckets with the 5 in the triangle for making soap.  They work perfectly.



Ditto! We are lard twinsies!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 22, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Ditto! We are lard twinsies!



Triplets! The lard buckets are too convenient not to use. And they fit in my microwave.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 22, 2016)

Just don't trust the handles on them lard buckets. The handles will fail when you least expect it and always when it will make the worst possible mess. Don't ask me how I know. :thumbdown:


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 22, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Just don't trust the handles on them lard buckets. The handles will fail when you least expect it and always when it will make the worst possible mess. Don't ask me how I know. :thumbdown:



Those handles on the 4lb lard containers are the devil . . . ditch them immediately!


----------



## earlene (Nov 25, 2016)

Although I feel like the 4-lb lard buckets are too flimsy (thin & easily bendable, plus useless handle for lifting/carrying liquid soap), they are pretty good for temporary use. 

I discovered this on my recent road trip, when I decided to buy a bucket and use some lard in the soaps I was making. (Yes, I am still a vegetarian, don't judge me! :think  After reading the recycle number on the bottom, I decided to give it a try as on of my soaping containers. It works, but I tossed it before coming home, because I prefer something sturdier for mixing my soap batter.

But in a pinch, it worked fine with cautious handling.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Nov 25, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I would venture to guess that it should be fine, but check the recycle triangle on the bottom of the bucket to be sure. If you see HDPE #2 in the recycle traiangle, or PP #5, then it's safe to use.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thanks for that information, IrishLass.  I just went and checked the plastic pitcher I use to mix my lye, and it has PP#5 on the bottom.  That's one less thing to worry about when soaping.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Nov 25, 2016)

earlene said:


> Although I feel like the 4-lb lard buckets are too flimsy (thin & easily bendable, plus useless handle for lifting/carrying liquid soap), they are pretty good for temporary use.
> 
> I discovered this on my recent road trip, when I decided to buy a bucket and use some lard in the soaps I was making. (Yes, I am still a vegetarian, don't judge me! :think  After reading the recycle number on the bottom, I decided to give it a try as on of my soaping containers. It works, but I tossed it before coming home, because I prefer something sturdier for mixing my soap batter.
> 
> But in a pinch, it worked fine with cautious handling.



No judgement here earlene.  I too am vegetarian, but as part of my work, I'm often required to taste meat products.  While I don't necessarily enjoy it, It's part of my job.  I work in a deli, and am required to be able to sell the products.  Part of that is knowing how they taste.  So I understand where you're coming from when it comes to using lard in your soap.  Since I have never used lard in soap, how did they come out?


----------



## earlene (Nov 25, 2016)

bumbleklutz said:


> No judgement here earlene.  I too am vegetarian, but as part of my work, I'm often required to taste meat products.  While I don't necessarily enjoy it, It's part of my job.  I work in a deli, and am required to be able to sell the products.  Part of that is knowing how they taste.  So I understand where you're coming from when it comes to using lard in your soap.  Since I have never used lard in soap, how did they come out?



Although I have read others say they find a huge difference, I don't really see a huge difference as yet.  The ones I made while traveling are fairly young, however, so it's probably too early to judge.  

The first batch I made 2 or 3 months ago smelled so strongly of pig fat when I unmolded that my DIL and granddaughter felt so nauseated they had to leave the room.  That batch was for my brother, the blacksmith, and I only kept two bars so my husband could evaluate them.  Thankfully the strong piggy odor has faded!

My brother raves about soap, but the purpose was to clean his blacksmith hands and it was the borax and the pumice that were the important ingredients there.  My husband also raves about this soap as a mechanics soap for after he works on the cars.  The one he used had only added borax.  He hasn't used the one with pumice yet. (I made it in three versions: only borax added; only pumice added; combo of both borax and pumice.)

The smell of the first batch was so off-putting that I hesitated to try again, but on advice of people here, I tried another brand.  So far I have used 3 different brands and have not run into that horrible odor again, so either it was the brand, or the container I bought was 'off.'


----------

